# La playa de Misterio!!!



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Recuerda que es una playa exclusiva.....*

Y es de rigor practicar ese deporte : desmenuzar a la mitad de apellidos conocidos de Lima.... el "dolce far niente" !!!!... :banana: :banana: :banana: 


J Block said:


> Bravazas las fotos! Me fascinaron! Esa playa sin duda es encantadora.
> 
> Pero esa conversación de apellidos, que fulano es pariente de sutano, que mengano es primo lejano de sutano...me ha aburrido tremendamente...Déjà vu, los té juegos que mi abuela organizaba en nuestra casa.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Le pusieron el nombre de "Misterio" por que muchos de los que ahí se ahogaron nunca aparecieron, y esto se debe a la cantidad de cuevas submarinas que generan extrañas corrientes en algunas zonas y horas.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh por eso era el nombre de MISTERIO?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Tengo el gusto de conocerla gracias a este thread: apacible y aséptica. Si así fueran todas...


----------

